# Gun Control



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I can’t see the picture John.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Cant see it either but heres one: 








Now that's gun control. 
(Btw that's 100yrds with a mini 14)


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

Gun control means using both hands......


----------



## D J (Jul 8, 2010)

That is a nice group from a mini-14. Mine struggles in the accuracy department.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I had a Mini 14 back in the 1990’s. Accuracy was horrible. I’ve heard that the newer ones are more accurate. That group looked pretty good!


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

It's a newer one. Only able to do that once. Usually around a 2" group at 100. That's a 14 power scope too of course.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Looks good loweman 165!

Can't see Johns pic either.


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

nice pics john.
gun control means being able to hit what you aim at, no matter what type of tool is being used!


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

The answer to question #1 is invest time in your children and teach them family values.


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

Muddy said:


> The answer to question #1 is invest time in your children and teach them family values.


Teach children about firearms and firearm safety and about being a responsible firearms owner.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Great pictures IBJ! For those unable to view the pictures, all you are missing is a picture of one of the ugliest woman in the United States.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

OK if we are gonna debate... Can you handle the other side?


----------



## Crappieking08 (Feb 4, 2019)

What’s there to debate about... gun control is right there in black and white... we as law abiding citizens have the right to bare arms and shall not be infringed On.. y’all dont think that the gov and gun manufacturers have each other’s hands in there pockets your wrong... gun sales have sky rocketed because of this


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

King...be easy now..the second ammendment does not give us the right to carry a firearm. It gives us the right to protect our self against enemies foreign and domestic. Saugeye tom..ESQ


----------



## Crappieking08 (Feb 4, 2019)

Sure it does it’s called constitutional carry or Vermont carry...


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Crappieking08 said:


> Sure it does it’s called constitutional carry or Vermont carry...


Not u crappie king ,, the other


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Crappieking08 said:


> Sure it does it’s called constitutional carry or Vermont carry...


Unfortunately 'Constitutional' or Vermont carry is not yet recognized in the State of Ohio. 
Hopefully House Bill 178 will change that.
https://radio.wosu.org/post/ohio-house-panel-approves-bill-allowing-concealed-carry-without-permits

Love the pics Icebucketjohn.


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

TheKing said:


> OK if we are gonna debate... Can you handle the other side?


whats there to debate, the Dems want your guns no matter what and the republicans have a more level head about the whole thing, sometimes.


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

fastwater said:


> Unfortunately 'Constitutional' or Vermont carry is not yet recognized in the State of Ohio.
> Hopefully House Bill 178 will change that.
> https://radio.wosu.org/post/ohio-house-panel-approves-bill-allowing-concealed-carry-without-permits
> 
> Love the pics Icebucketjohn.


i for one who has had my ccw permit since it was passed, do not want a constitutional carry in Ohio. I think the ccw is just fine the way it is now.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

From Hong Kong....


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

TheKing said:


> OK if we are gonna debate... Can you handle the other side?


The 2nd Amendment is not debatable so get thru your empty head!


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Yakphisher said:


> The 2nd Amendment is not debatable so get thru your empty head!


Is that the argument when you and/or your friends can't pass a background check?


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

TheKing said:


> Is that the argument when you and/or your friends can't pass a background check?


What the heck does that have to do with the Second Amendment ? If thats your debate, just sit down


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Someone has to show me the phrase "background check" in the second amendment.
When are you "antis" going to admit you will never stop at just 2A. Liberals always think they're smarter than everyone else so it's your way or no way.
Today you want my guns, if you get them, whats next?


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

TheKing said:


> Is that the argument when you and/or your friends can't pass a background check?


????...doesn't even make a lick of sense...


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

$diesel$ said:


> Someone has to show me the phrase "background check" in the second amendment.
> When are you "antis" going to admit you will never stop at just 2A. Liberals always think they're smarter than everyone else so it's your way or no way.
> Today you want my guns, if you get them, whats next?


The rest of your freedom...


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

TheKing said:


> Is that the argument when you and/or your friends can't pass a background check?


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Well, the words well regulated militia are there. That's not "anti" anything, and I am not anti guns. We'll find various explanations for what "well regulated" means, but I am sure it did not mean that the mentally ill or violent criminals were part of a "well regulated" group.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

What do you suggest we do, TheKing? I’m not being hostile towards you, I genuinely want to know. I usually don’t debate guns with people but if there’s anyone I can have a level headed discussion with, it’s someone on here. So what can we do that isn’t already being done to stop mentally ill/violent criminals from getting firearms? Is passing more laws going to make violent criminals all of a sudden say “ahh darn I may be a violent criminal
But I don’t want to break the law.”? Just curious what your opinion is.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

*Amendment II*
A well regulated militia, being necessary to the security of a free state, the right of the people to keep and bear arms, shall not be infringed.

Please give me your "various explanations" for this straight and to the point phrase.
Even the parts that you are so sure of, are not mentioned in this amendment. 

And no, i'm not advocating gun ownership for the mentally deficient. I feel that the younger guys on this site need to know how FOS you smarmy leftists are!


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

MIGHTY said:


> What do you suggest we do, TheKing? I’m not being hostile towards you, I genuinely want to know. I usually don’t debate guns with people but if there’s anyone I can have a level headed discussion with, it’s someone on here. So what can we do that isn’t already being done to stop mentally ill/violent criminals from getting firearms? Is passing more laws going to make violent criminals all of a sudden say “ahh darn I may be a violent criminal
> But I don’t want to break the law.”? Just curious what your opinion is.


Mighty - I appreciate the friendly discussion of the issue. My opinion is that we have too many loopholes in gun purchases. And that we lack the legal ability to intervene when there is credible evidence that someone is seriously considering a mass shooting. I also think that high power/high magazine weapons are not needed for anything and they are the weapons of choice for the mass shooters. They are not needed for self defense, nor are they effective against the advanced weaponry and intelligence capabilities of our government. I am of the opinion that they are fun to shoot though. The argument that laws are useless is very naive in my opinion. That argument can be used for any law. Yes, someone will break the law, but that does not negate the need for laws.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

We all need to keep a level head discussing this topic. One reason that I don’t like discussing guns is that it’s become so political (some of the memes I posted might say different but I thought they were funny/spot on). I doubt when my
Grandparents were my age people that had differing views politically argued as strongly as people do today on this topic. I’m also not saying your views are politically motivated, TheKing. That’s just why I don’t like discussing it in everyday life. I don’t own an AR-15 simply because I’ve never been interested in them but I don’t think people shouldn’t be allowed to have them. I am going to have to disagree about the laws being useless and naive part though. If something were to happen you’re right, the law abiding citizens would follow the law. Murder is against the law, doesn’t seem to make a difference to some. Using drugs is against the law, millions don’t care. So you’re probably right, many law abiding citizens would disarm so they wouldn’t become felons but I just don’t see how that makes us safer. The whackos who are intent on being nut jobs simply wont care. Some will argue that an AR-15 (in .223) is a better home defense gun than a 12 gauge (I’ve only read a few discussions on it). You’re right about not being effective against the government if something ever did arise but they would be more effective than a bolt action 22. Are high powered rifles like say my 22-250 useless, or just the ones that have 20+ round magazines? What about say a 44 mag lever action that can hold 15+ in its tube magazine? Heck 95% or so of the murder/homicide in this country is committed with a handgun. So do we just do away with high powered/capacity firearms? Other than expecting someone to be honest and follow the law when buying a gun and filling out the paper work what else can we do? Many people want something done but no one has ideas on how to go about accomplishing them.


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

i have not heard of a solution that i think will work (in this forum or in congress) but if a viable solution (if one exists) is not presented soon they (congress) will enact a band-aid to appease the outcry of a growing populace demanding something be done especially with an election year - i hope someone can present a practical/effective means of stopping or at least curbing this devastating dilemma facing America - 

i can only agree that something must be done


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

Our government has already tried banning The AR-15 platform once and that lasted what 10 years or so. Everyone is forgetting guns are tools, just like a hammer, nail gun, and so on. The tool does not kill, it is the human using the tool that kills. If guns are banned, well just look what happened across the pond in the UK. Now they are banning knives because there are no guns. Where's it going to stop? Who knows. Once the gun grabbing starts, it wont stop until were back to using our hands for everything, and yes something can be done. Start enforcing the laws that are already in place now instead of ignoring them or doing a half assed job of enforcing them. There's where you start first.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

I agree that a viable solution hasn’t come up yet. That’s why the “issue” is so hard to figure out. Everyone wants to blame the inanimate objects when the problem is simply people. I can get on this forum or a number of the ones I frequent and I won’t have to look far to find a post along the lines of “kids these days” or “what’s wrong with society” or “where are people’s morals and values these days” full of responders agreeing and sharing their experiences on just how crazy things are becoming. When I look at a picture of an AR-15 for sale for example I feel absolutely nothing. When I look at a mug shot of a shooter (half the time I can’t hardly stand it) my blood runs cold and the hair on my neck stands up. They just simply look evil/broken/screwed up. You have to wonder what kind of weird sick crap they’ve been exposed to in their lives or what substances are messing with their brian to make them that way. Then you read that the FBI had been notified about them in the past but dropped the ball or they stole a firearm from someone, or their mom purchased it for them because her kid was crazy and couldn’t himself and you just shake your head. I mean what can we honestly do?! Let’s fire up the insane asylums again for crying out loud before we ban anything. Then again, it would probably be better to lose some of our rights than to hurt someone’s feelings by informing them that they/their kid is crazy


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

I think part of the problem is that the nation as a whole has become obsessed with being PC and jump the "gun" on issues that have only had one side presented and that's the dark scary side that guns kill people and we would be better off with no guns at all. Guns don't kill people, people kill people and we have been doing that since before Christ was born and even after. There were no guns back then. people used sticks, stones, swords, and knives to do that. Lets face it, people are going to kill people no matter what is used to do it. If one thing is taken away, something else will replace it. So I ask you would you rather be shot and die quickly, or be bludgeoned to death by sticks and stones in agony?


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Mike, I dunno, thinking about what you said... we might be tons better with no guns at all. Though that transition period did coincide with less human rights abuse and brutality.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

$diesel$ said:


> *Amendment II*
> A well regulated militia, being necessary to the security of a free state, the right of the people to keep and bear arms, shall not be infringed.
> 
> Please give me your "various explanations" for this straight and to the point phrase.
> ...


diesel, I want you to get less excited about a political motive conspiracy theory and more excited to solve this problem - and realize that it is my understanding that some do not see any problem whatsoever, they just see regular acceptable behavior that is in check with our current laws.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

MIGHTY said:


> We all need to keep a level head discussing this topic. One reason that I don’t like discussing guns is that it’s become so political (some of the memes I posted might say different but I thought they were funny/spot on). I doubt when my
> Grandparents were my age people that had differing views politically argued as strongly as people do today on this topic. I’m also not saying your views are politically motivated, TheKing. That’s just why I don’t like discussing it in everyday life. I don’t own an AR-15 simply because I’ve never been interested in them but I don’t think people shouldn’t be allowed to have them. I am going to have to disagree about the laws being useless and naive part though. If something were to happen you’re right, the law abiding citizens would follow the law. Murder is against the law, doesn’t seem to make a difference to some. Using drugs is against the law, millions don’t care. So you’re probably right, many law abiding citizens would disarm so they wouldn’t become felons but I just don’t see how that makes us safer. The whackos who are intent on being nut jobs simply wont care. Some will argue that an AR-15 (in .223) is a better home defense gun than a 12 gauge (I’ve only read a few discussions on it). You’re right about not being effective against the government if something ever did arise but they would be more effective than a bolt action 22. Are high powered rifles like say my 22-250 useless, or just the ones that have 20+ round magazines? What about say a 44 mag lever action that can hold 15+ in its tube magazine? Heck 95% or so of the murder/homicide in this country is committed with a handgun. So do we just do away with high powered/capacity firearms? Other than expecting someone to be honest and follow the law when buying a gun and filling out the paper work what else can we do? Many people want something done but no one has ideas on how to go about accomplishing them.


Yeah, high power long/hand guns with a few rounds and no quick reload is ok by me. The idea that laws do not deter crime we disagree on. High count magazines on high powered guns are not totally useless. They save time on the range. One could harvest more at game on the run were it not for our ODNR wild game management system limiting one to no more than three shells in the chamber and magazine combined. And they are the most effective weapon in ground attack assault against humans. If they are out of inventory and not for sale, does it help with this mass shootings crisis?


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

I see what you’re saying TheKing. Yes, we simply disagree on the law thing and we’ll leave it at that. As for the last sentence about certain firearms being sold out/gone etc. I guess we’ll never know if it would help with shootings. A person could could simply conceal a handgun easier and walked into some place with a dozen 8, 10, 12, 15 round magazines and swap them out one after another while everyone is barricaded in a room defenseless waiting for someone to come save them. Heck, in the Glock thread guys were discussing 30 round pistol magazines. So if the AR’s were to be gone, and nothing changes, do we just keep right on going or where does it end. Everyone’s sick of the violence, the stuff that’s being reported anyways. There’s plenty of shootings (in areas with strict gun control) that happen weekly and never get reported on. Funny how that works? Or......doesn’t work.


----------

